# Next Cab to buy



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well it is Christmas time........I think everyone here knows that a certian vendor does Christmas sales. 

I am hoping that might include cabs. I would like to have another cab (yeah thats right another) cab of JL2. But I also would like a cab of Boli PC or Parti Shorts. 

So I am hoping for some help in making my decision. I am also taking advice on what you all think I should try. I don't really want to go over 300 bucks for the cab. So that takes the RASS cab out. But leaves pleanty open. Any help/advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yellow cab, dc cab... taxi cab...

to stay under $300, just don't take a long ride, and don't tip too much, you'll be good.

you could take a kimchee cab in korea here in a little over a month when you're there next...

all kinds of cabs out there. :fu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

seriously... what DON'T you have? 
y'know, you really like those VR famosos, don't you... sure you do, everyone does. it's not a cab, but if the sale is a good one, buy 2 boxes and tape em together, make it a cab.

what other lines do you like other than partagas or boli or JL?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I am really really thinking about a cab of Punch Punch. 

As for what I like....well there are so many different brands that I haven't tried yet. The Famosos was very good. And I haven't had one since that trip. I was hoping that I would get some suggestions so I can buy some different smokes. 

As for the taxi cab comments :fu


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Not a cab, but some jerk sent me a MAG46, then some damn shop has a xmas sale on them. Thanks DonJefe. Now my wife and daughter will be getting gifts from Walmart! 

I haven't tried the BPC, but it's hard to go wrong with party shorts. mmmm

GoatLocker


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you could always go on the wild side...
quai d'orsay
trini's
lgc's
erdm grandes de espana (so you can give me some)
SLR serie A
spe (swedish ***** enlarger) :fu 
cuaba


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> trini's
> lgc's
> erdm grandes de espana (so you can give me some)
> SLR serie A
> ...


I already have a spe....jerk.

As for the trini's I don't think I want to spend that much for 24 cigars. The Serie A is a damn fine cigar. LGC are also to a lot, but I am thinking about them.  ERdM....good idea. I'll look into them. Thanks IHT


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a cab of Punch Punch ( June 03) and they are not that great. Good construction and ok taste, but not as sweet as some other batches of P.P. I've had. I would probably take a cab of 03 Epi #2's over the J.L., but thats just my tastes. If the vendor in question does a dress box sale, buy two or more you get a 10-15% discount I would highly recommend the 02 Bolivar R.C.'s. I gave one to Greg recently. Perfect construction, and a complex, full flavor smoke. Hope this helps.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I would highly recommend the 02 Bolivar R.C.'s. I gave one to Greg recently. Perfect construction, and a complex, full flavor smoke.


yes, it was very damn good.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Perhaps some epi 2s or ramon allones coronas both shold be @ $280.00 for a cab. I picked a cab of epi 2s up (on special) for $285 I think it was.

joe


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Not a cab, but some jerk sent me a MAG46, then some damn shop has a xmas sale on them. Thanks DonJefe. Now my wife and daughter will be getting gifts from Walmart!
> 
> I haven't tried the BPC, but it's hard to go wrong with party shorts. mmmm
> 
> GoatLocker


Love the Mag 46s!! 

Hey Coppertop,

Afterall, it is the Holiday Season. Why not treat yourself to a JL2 cab and a cab of your favorite shorts?  Just trying to be helpful!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

motortown said:


> Love the Mag 46s!!
> 
> Hey Coppertop,
> 
> Afterall, it is the Holiday Season. Why not treat yourself to a JL2 cab and a cab of your favorite shorts?  Just trying to be helpful!


he needs variety. he already has a cab+ of party shorts, and a brand new cab of JL 2s.

there's times when i'm in the mood for something lighter, or something shorter, or... you know what i'm talkin' 'bout, willis.

i think he needs some VR Famosos and cab of punch punch.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I'm still waiting for the Mag 46 and the RASS cabs to come around.....also need a new cab of party shorts and maybe a cab of BPC's.  




:w


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Lost Sailor said:


> I'm still waiting for the Mag 46 and the RASS cabs to come around
> 
> :w


  *HELL YES!!!*


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

motortown said:


> Love the Mag 46s!!
> 
> Hey Coppertop,
> 
> Afterall, it is the Holiday Season. Why not treat yourself to a JL2 cab and a cab of your favorite shorts?  Just trying to be helpful!


Motortown,

I have thought about that......man I do love those JL2s. IHT and I talked about this last night and I might just break down and order some Trini Fundadores. I would really like some variety, but then again I also am one of those people who likes to stick with what he knows. I have a Trini Fundadore at home. See....this is why I'm in such a bind. I want to venture out, walk on the "wild side" but I don't know if I can justify the money on a cigar I might not like.

Mr.C I have also thought about some epi2s. The ones I've had have been wonderful cigars.

Fred could you PM me the exact box code of those BRCs. I've smoked one before and thought it was a really good stick. I will email that site and see if they have a box with a the same or close to it box code. I could use some BRC in my Humi.

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I will go with the BRCs......and a something else as well. Just depends on what the holiday sale is for.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Coppertop here goes my $.02:
Parti Shorts or Boli PC? I like the Parti Shorts, but the Epicure No.2 sound pretty mouth watering.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

If you were thinking about the Punch Punch then maybe consider a cab of Punch SS #1's.I saw a cab going for $40 less than the cab of Punch Punch...and while I love the PP's,the SS #1's are *really* tasty!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone......I am patiently waiting on that email from that site


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Alright, placed an order for another cab of PLPCs (strictly for ageing purposes)and thanks to Fred a box of BRC  ........hopefully from 02(I asked in the comments section to see if he could find a box from 02 for me). I guess I'll see when I get home.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm a bit late, but I would vote for a few "classics".

Cabs of 50 of:

Partagas Lonsdales
Partagas Coronas
Punch SS #2's


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm also considering a Cab of the Punch Punch. I tried one and liked it so much that damn if my finger aint on the trigger already  Also looking at the Epi #2's as I've heard many good things lately. I need to stop reading IHT's reviews or I'll be broke before I know it.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I would go for an 04 or late 03 batch of punch punch. I almost chain smoked through 2 cabs...man they were awesome! if you had the money though, I would definately go with the new Mag 46 cab...holy cow those things are sooo friggin good. Maybe Santa will be gracious enough to send me some of those! mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> I'm a bit late, but I would vote for a few "classics".
> 
> Cabs of 50 of:
> 
> ...


I had some Partagas Coronas (cab Sel) from 98 that were awsome. Iv'e heard the newer ones have not been good. I grabbed a dress box from 02 a while back and they were terrible.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

filly said:


> I would go for an 04 or late 03 batch of punch punch. I almost chain smoked through 2 cabs...man they were awesome! if you had the money though, I would definately go with the new Mag 46 cab...holy cow those things are sooo friggin good. Maybe Santa will be gracious enough to send me some of those! mmmmmmmmm


Actually I think that will be the next cab I buy. I really enjoyed the 1 that I have had. But for now, I have to grab the PLPC when I can. They will be so good in a few years.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Actually I think that will be the next cab I buy. I really enjoyed the 1 that I have had. But for now, I have to grab the PLPC when I can. They will be so good in a few years.


What does PLPC stand for? I thought I knew all of the abreviations.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

POR Larranaga Petite corona 


Man do I want some of these!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Por Larranaga Petite Corona


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

IHT said:


> seriously... what DON'T you have?
> y'know, you really like those VR famosos, don't you... sure you do, everyone does. it's not a cab, but if the sale is a good one, buy 2 boxes and tape em together, make it a cab.
> 
> what other lines do you like other than partagas or boli or JL?


 :r tape 'em together :r LMAO....love it!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The PLPC is another one of these cigars they have resurrected lately. I have no experience with the p.c., but the other sizes from P.L. have not been that impressive to me. Too mild. Are the p.c.'s mild also.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fred, 

The ones I have from 04 are very mild, with pretty good taste. These are cigars that require some serious age. Thats why I bought a second box. One to age and one to smoke, although I probably won't smoke that many. 

I have had the PL Lonsdale and Panteles. Niether of them has been as good as the PC. The PC will taste like chocolate, carmel, cocoa, nutty and will be really really creamy. It is like smoking candy. They are very good. IMHO.


----------



## Todd (Dec 11, 2004)

If I could find one I would get a cab of 50 PLPC's....

But since they are the elusive animal that they are I would get a cab of Partagas Lonsdales. They can still be had with with good box codes and are a great stick in my opinion....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Todd said:


> If I could find one I would get a cab of 50 PLPC's....


they're still out there. coppertop just told me he saw some today, and i _almost_ pulled the trigger... but, damn, i've been buying so many cigars lately... starting to feel a tiny bit guilty.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

IHT said:


> they're still out there. coppertop just told me he saw some today, and i _almost_ pulled the trigger... but, damn, i've been buying so many cigars lately... starting to feel a tiny bit guilty.


I wouldn't hesitate,*especially* if you can get 'em at a decent price.They are a really unique and fantastic smoke.I even overpaid for them(I just found out recently...  ).If I could've found them at a decent price I probably would've gotten a few boxes.... (Help,somebody!!)



:c wait...what am I saying....these suck....nevermind!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I love em. I don't think I could justify a third box. I think I would rather have a cab of Punch PP or a cab of Boli PC. Or some aged VR Famosos. WHo knows what I'll but after Christmas LOL.


----------



## Todd (Dec 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> they're still out there. coppertop just told me he saw some today, and i _almost_ pulled the trigger... but, damn, i've been buying so many cigars lately... starting to feel a tiny bit guilty.


I've been buying to many lately also. I'm addicted, what can I say!

I know of a place to get these. But the packaging isnt what I like. So I will wait till my normal guys get them... But with all the talk I may break down and take them the way I can get them....


----------

